# WIP - Western full tang



## jessf (May 18, 2016)

Started a new project. This time a full tang western style handle. Blade will be around 190mm long and 50mm high at the heal. This time using 1/8" thick 1084 instead of the 5/32" I used on the first three 1084 knives. Handle will be bubinga and wenge with mosaic pins.


----------



## Godslayer (May 19, 2016)

I'm very interested I will be attempting this sans power tools soon. Not sure if I'll attempt pins though. That's fancy. Nice looking blade btw, I like the shape. Large flat spot and a gentle curve to a fine tip.


----------



## jessf (May 19, 2016)

Ill ease out the flat spot a bit and I'm toying with flatten it out to get a bit more height. 50mm feels a bit small at the heal as it will be closer to 43mm where you cut assuming a pinch grip.



Godslayer said:


> I'm very interested I will be attempting this sans power tools soon. Not sure if I'll attempt pins though. That's fancy. Nice looking blade btw, I like the shape. Large flat spot and a gentle curve to a fine tip.


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2016)

I am looking forward to see the progress here 

Godslayer - it can be done sans-power tools, but if you build yourself a filing jig (look at youtube videos by Aaron Gough), than you will be able to get very consistent grinds. It will take you a few hours of work to get the bevels ground on a gyuto knife. I needed about 6-7 with 240mm knife and 3.2mm thick D2 stock.


----------



## jessf (May 19, 2016)

I've seen videos of people scribing the centre line of the blade then grinding to it, or making jogs to hold at a certain angle. I seem to have luck with just free handing it and getting everything straight. It all gets trued on the stones anyway, so as long as you're not cross eyed you might be able to go for it. Balls to the wall.


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2016)

I admire how you manage to finish one project first before starting another one. I have currently 7 different project in different stages of completion, but nothing finished yet. But I gave myself a word that I will not start another one before finishing at least 3 of the current ones.


----------



## jessf (May 19, 2016)

Yeah but who knows, your completed knife might be the greatest cutting implement known the human kind. Pics, and only pics tell the tail. 



Matus said:


> I admire how you manage to finish one project first before starting another one. I have currently 7 different project in different stages of completion, but nothing finished yet. But I gave myself a word that I will not start another one before finishing at least 3 of the current ones.


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2016)

I am working on the photos at this very moment - and I am nearly finished  But thank you for motivating to finish at least some of them


----------



## Matus (May 19, 2016)

*Here* you go, jessf


----------



## jessf (May 19, 2016)

Well done sir!








Matus said:


> *Here* you go, jessf


----------



## jessf (May 19, 2016)

A hamon with three fingers this time.





A test mosaic pin. I may be able to use this one. Flooded it with CA


----------



## Matus (May 20, 2016)

I can not wait to see that blade finished.

You even do your own mosaic pins? cool


----------



## jessf (May 20, 2016)

The above is the first pin. Conceptually it's just tubes inside of tubes held together with glue of some kind. I cut a 1" section of all the materials and just inserted them and positioned the tubes in an array then flooded with thin CA glue. If there was more space between the tubes I would have used epoxy thinned with heat.

I guess the hardest part is finding the materials. I have several hobby stores near me that sell both metric and imperial brass, aluminiun and copper tubes.



Matus said:


> I can not wait to see that blade finished.
> 
> You even do your own mosaic pins? cool


----------



## jessf (May 20, 2016)

Turned out pretty good.


----------



## HHH Knives (May 20, 2016)

Nice! Always like a good WIP


----------



## jessf (May 20, 2016)

Canadian long weekend. Time to drink beer until I can't feel feelings anymore.

I'll pick this up next week.


----------



## jessf (May 25, 2016)

photobucket is being worthless, so I'm using another free online service. See how long that works.


----------



## Matus (May 26, 2016)

Looks great  BTW I really recommend Flickr for photos. You get a direct link you copy-paste when writing a comment here and can even select the size. And no advertising.


----------



## jessf (May 30, 2016)

Pretty much got it finished tonight.


----------



## Matus (May 31, 2016)

That looks really nice


----------



## Godslayer (May 31, 2016)

Now I see Fujiwara meets HHH lol. The handle looks amazing and the finger rest is a nice touch.


----------



## jessf (May 31, 2016)

yeah, compared to my Neeman, which really doesn't have a coke bottle shape, this one feels like it was meant for my hand.


----------



## Matus (Jun 1, 2016)

That looks awesome! Well done jess


----------



## jessf (Jun 1, 2016)

I think i've got one more in me but I need to take a brake for a bit. I didn't stop long enough to make a saya for the gyuto so I should do that. Right now it's wrapped in cardboard and stuck in a drawer.


----------

